
How Oracle Engineered Its Sales Staff for the Cloud - kjw
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-oracle-engineered-its-sales-staff-for-the-cloud-1502875803
======
kjw
"Many hires were put through a revamped training program, then charged with
winning over startups and small businesses that Oracle largely had bypassed."

The article goes on to claim that Oracle has had success with signing startups
and small businesses for cloud products. Has anyone here signed on with
Oracle? Have things really changed?

------
hunterjrj
Here's a link to the article that does not require registration to read:

[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/08/16/how-oracle-
en...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/08/16/how-oracle-engineered-
its-sales-staff-for-cloud.html)

